# Andy and Opie opening......



## Pappy (Nov 17, 2019)

I thought this was quite interesting the way they filmed the opening of the show.


----------



## oldman (Nov 17, 2019)

Pappy.....Andy Griffith told me that the opening was filmed on the back lot of the studio.


----------



## Duster (Nov 17, 2019)

That reminds me of a visit to a young doctor recently for a insurance physical.  She thought it was funny to say, "You're not a spring chicken anymore". Maybe she didn't watch the whole episode and see how pissed it made Aunt Bea when her Dr. said that to her!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 17, 2019)

Does anyone know what the four screens are for?


----------



## Duster (Nov 17, 2019)

PVC said:


> Does anyone know what the four screens are for?


Probably to reflect sunlight onto the subjects.


----------



## oldman (Nov 18, 2019)

oldman said:


> Pappy.....Andy Griffith told me that the opening was filmed on the back lot of the studio.


According to Google, the opening was shot at a man-made reservoir in LA’s Franklin Canyon, which if I remember correctly, is not far from the studio. What the 4 screens are four, I have no idea, but I like the post that said to reflect light. That makes sense.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2019)

Andy and Opie were just pulling our leg.


----------



## Linda Doc (Nov 18, 2019)

Speaking of The Andy Griffith Show, every time I hear the theme song I think about how great it is ... and how most of the old ones had really catchy and well-written themes. Nowadays you're lucky if you get 5 seconds of music for most shows.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm blown away about how many people worked on a TV show. I counted 15, a couple might be a bush, I can't tell. It reminds me of highway construction- two guys working, and 15 standing around watching 'em.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 24, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I'm blown away about how many people worked on a TV show. I counted 15, a couple might be a bush, I can't tell. It reminds me of highway construction- *two guys working, and 15 standing around watching 'em.*


That always bugs me when I see that, it is not very efficient.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 26, 2019)

I assume that the group of guys in back of the screens were the ones whistling.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2019)

I read that Opie was to young to throw the stone very far in the water, so someone was hiding in the bushes and threw it. Makes sense as Opie was only 6 years old.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 7, 2019)

I read that when Andy jerked his head, when Opie threw the stone, it was a reaction, that his Dad used to do to acknowledge and encourage Andy's efforts, as a boy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2019)

I love backgrounds when they are so very obvious painted cardboard.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 10, 2019)

Andy & Barney were hard drinking womanizers off stage.


----------

